# team pole



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any pictures of a team pole for the goats. The guy who made our cart has made a metal team pole, with the bar in front welded on in front ? I have to bring it back in tomorrow as I brought it home to measure - I just have to find where I put the harness as we are in a st. patricks day parade!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I found this one...hope it is what you are looking for? It is just a drawing...
scroll down a bit...

http://whinny.org/4hgoatprojects.htm


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks will print that out to bring to the guy - I noticed there is not actually a pole in front of them.? He has it the pole in a T shaped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hope it all works out for you...good luck.....


----------

